# Please Help! Innocent amimals being MURDERED in Michigan!!



## Arthur (May 7, 2008)

Please take a moment of your time to visit the following website and read the News Bulletin posted on the bottom of the screen.

www.lakehavenrescue.org

Please contact the Montcalm County Commissioners at the addresses provided and tell them to enact humane euthanasia policies at their animal shelter and end their relationship with Class-B dealer Jim Woudenberg.

Thank you! With your help we can save thousands of innocent animals from being slaughtered for profit.


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

OMG talk about a conflict of interest! That is terrible.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

That is absolutely awful ..I can believe they are selling animals to Labs


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> That is absolutely awful ..I can believe they are selling animals to Labs


This is what Class-B dealers do. Disgusting!!!!! 

I'm going to forward this to LCA. They were able to shut down a huge Class-B dealer a couple of years ago.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I just find it hard to believe that county agency's would sanction this..Have you tried contacting your big and small local newspapers to see if they would do an article on this ?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

How absolutely sad and horrifying. If this murder continues then My bet would be that Opie, Schotzie and Striker are in BIG trouble. I am sad this stuff still happens today. It seems so many shelters are going back to the dark ages when it comes to Humane practices.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> I just find it hard to believe that county agency's would sanction this..Have you tried contacting your big and small local newspapers to see if they would do an article on this ?


City and county's agencies could care less, it's all about saving money. One city I live near shut the shelter down completely to save money. Grrrrr

ITA with your suggestions to contact the newspapers and TV media. Get started right away and get this out to the public. I'm sure they haven't a clue what's going on behind the scenes and will voice their opinions loud and clear. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

Can you all please please send letters to the commisioners listed at the bottom of the page the op linked us to? I just did, the more the better. 

Class b dealers pick up dogs in a number of ways. They get MOST of them, from shelters/pounds. The city doesn't give a flying f***. 
I might vomit, thinking about it. MANY of the dogs die a HORRENDOUS death at these class b dealer's hands...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The gassing of animals turns my stomach. I can't believe we <our governments> still allow it as a form of "humane" euthanasia. This dog's story makes me cry every time I think about it.


----------



## Ronda (Jul 18, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> The gassing of animals turns my stomach. I can't believe we <our governments> still allow it as a form of "humane" euthanasia. This dog's story makes me cry every time I think about it.


Everyone is coming forward to adopt THAT DOG, but not all the OTHER dogs who are about to die the same way...?  This topic gets me hot, and depressed.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Ronda said:


> Everyone is coming forward to adopt THAT DOG, but not all the OTHER dogs who are about to die the same way...?  This topic gets me hot, and depressed.


That's always the way. People will line up to adopt a "Vick pitbull" but not any of the others on death row. I'm with you...gets me hot and depressed


----------

